# Buffed Podcast / Anregung



## Martel (22. Juni 2009)

Hi, da ich aufgehört habe WoW zu spielen, könntet ihr bitte aufhören davon zu berichten?   * Ne war ein Schertz* das mit dem Berichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich höre nun schon ewig eure Podcast ( danke erstmal an euch ). Aber eins stört mich doch sehr.....

So Hübsch ihr alle auch seit ( manche evtl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) könntet ihr nicht nach Minute 2 etc. Einfach Screenshots durchlaufen lassen?

Oder zumindest ein bischen? Also Quasi:

WOW: nach Minute 2 ( nun hat auch der letzte die Themen gesehen ) Einfach paar Screens laufen lassen, ruhig mit langer Verweilzeit ( ruhige 30 Sekunden ).

Dannach evtl Aion: Worum geht es? dannach wieder ein paar screens. 


Nur wenn ich das hier auf dem Tisch liegen habe und dann immer das gleiche sehe..... naja muss ja nicht sein,

Ach und bitte:

*Könntet ihr auf dem Titelbild die Zeiten angeben wann ein neues Thema anfängt?*

Aion : 20:51 min  HDRO: 20:52 ^^

Es ist echt muesig immer zu suchen. Und wenn ihr das schneidet habt ihr sie doch direkt parat.



Aber ansonsten, danke für die vielen vielen Stunden getüddel die mir die Arbeit erleichtern.


----------



## sogynm (22. Juni 2009)

fände das auch gut wenn man das am ipod schaut usw ...


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich ein netter Vorschlag. Das Problem ist aber neben dem "Geht das überhaupt", das "Aufwand <-> Nutzen"-Verhältnis. Du bräuchtest jedesmal neue Bilder, musst die erst in den Cast fummeln, anpassen, beschriften usw. - Die Zeit haben wir garnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Größe des MP3 wird dadurch zudem nur unnötig aufgebläht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man MP3s mit mehr als dem Auftaktbild versehen kann.


----------



## Martel (22. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein netter Vorschlag. Das Problem ist aber neben dem "Geht das überhaupt", das "Aufwand <-> Nutzen"-Verhältnis. Du bräuchtest jedesmal neue Bilder, musst die erst in den Cast fummeln, anpassen, beschriften usw. - Die Zeit haben wir garnet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




okay okay, aber dann bitte.. und das vom Herzen.

Schreibt hinter den Themen wann sie ca. anfangen. Wäre das machbar?

Wenigstens das. Das mit den Bildern kann ich ja verstehen. Aber geil wäre es schon MUHA ^^

Macht das ein unterschied für euch bei itunes ( woher ich den cast bekomme ) ob es ein Mp3 format ist oder ein Video? Und mit schlechter Quali wäre das auch relativ mp3 light quasi


----------



## Martel (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weider keine Zeit angabe:

Ich gebe nicht auf!


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aufwand <-> Nutzen!


----------



## Martel (30. Juni 2009)

Lieber ZAM:

Schaumal, nur so als low Aufwand. Also nicht mit Top Podcast EQ.

Benötigt werden:

1 * Uhr ( Chronometer ) mit einer Laufzeit von 2 Stunden, Digital oder Analog Display wahlweise mit Aufziehfunktion.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das geht aber auch.


WoW- ihr fangt an zu tüddeln Uhr starten, ich hört auf zu tüddeln Uhr stoppen. WICHTIG:  DIE ZEIT IMMER NOTIEREN ^^ 

Also:
 Ich gehe mal davon aus das ihr nur die Einzelnen Themen in dei Reihenfolge bringt. Ihr habt ja quasi keine outtakes. und wenn ja mal veröffentlichen ^^.

Daraus er gibt sich Mathematisch Folgende Funktion:

0+ TZ1 = ST2 = ST2 + SZ2 = T3.........

Alternativ aber auch:

GZ - ( TZ 3 + TZ 2 ) = SZ 2

Also als Beispiel für Thema 3 ( T 3 )


          0+ TZ1 + ST2 +SZ 2

-100    _______________________ = T 3 +100 = T3
          ST 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist doch einfach oder ? 



Ich rede nicht mehr von den Bildern, das sehe ich ein kann ich verstehen und habe es vergessen:

Also hier mal ein Beispiel. Die Zeiten stimmen nicht. 


EDIT: Gerade gesehen  1:05 min soll 1:05 std heißen...

Edit 2: Das mit der Formel ist selbstverständlich Spaß gewesen


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2009)

Wieso hat Imke auf dem Bild ne Zahnlücke? *g*


----------



## Martel (30. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wieso hat Imke auf dem Bild ne Zahnlücke? *g*



Hat sie doch schon immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber wer weiß wo du sonst hinschaust. Ich meine natürlich deine Notizen. Aber so heißt sie? Wieder was gelernt.

Ich kann mir immer schlecht eure Namen merken und dazu noch das gesicht. Mh ne.

Warum werden eigentlich 3 rote und ein 1 weißer pixel zu 3 schwarzen nach dem hochladen?


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Warum werden eigentlich 3 rote und ein 1 weißer pixel zu 3 schwarzen nach dem hochladen?



Weil alles zu JPEGS konvertiert wird und das WAHRSCHEINLICH vorher ein animiertes gif war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (30. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil alles zu JPEGS konvertiert wird und das WAHRSCHEINLICH vorher ein animiertes gif war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doofe technik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, wir schweifen ab.

Wäre das denn für euch möglich ?

Ich habe einfach das Problem, das mich WoW mal sowas von nicht mehr intressiert. Und wenn ich dann wieder auf dem Weg nach Hause ( 1 std Fahrzeit ) bei 120 km/H auf der Bahn wieder vorspuhlen muss um alles an WoW zu überspringen ist das nicht förderlich. Abe wenn ich muesste wo es anfängt! Ja dann bräuchte ich nur einmal den Blick von der Bahn nehmen ^^


----------



## Martel (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   -> ihr habt da etwas vergessen.

Kann ja mal passieren. Beim nächsten mal....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (21. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich bin immer noch da.... ihr habt mich schon wieder vergessen


----------



## ZAM (27. Juli 2009)

Im Cast selbst wirds erstmal keine Anzeigen geben, wann was startet - das habe ich schon erläutert. Aber vielleicht gibts im News-Text bzw. Übersichtstext die Möglichkeit das zu vermerken. Der Vorschlag geht an die Redaktion.


----------



## Greeki (27. Juli 2009)

Ähm... Finger weg von Bildern, bitte bitte bitte. Zumindestens am iPhone (und daher nehm ich auch an am iPod Touch) brechen die Podcasts ab, wenn man den Bildschirm abdreht. Das passiert eben nur wenn im Hintergrund irgendwelche Bilder hat und wenn die ganze Zeit ein Bild angezeigt wird sinkt die Akkulaufzeit enorm. 
Was aber echt geil wäre sind Bookmarks, also dass man vor/zurück schalten kann zwischen den Themen. Keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert, aber ich denk wenn man einmal weiß wie sollte dieser Aufwand nicht sooo groß sein!


----------



## Martel (28. Juli 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Ähm... Finger weg von Bildern, bitte bitte bitte. Zumindestens am iPhone (und daher nehm ich auch an am iPod Touch) brechen die Podcasts ab, wenn man den Bildschirm abdreht. Das passiert eben nur wenn im Hintergrund irgendwelche Bilder hat und wenn die ganze Zeit ein Bild angezeigt wird sinkt die Akkulaufzeit enorm.
> Was aber echt geil wäre sind Bookmarks, also dass man vor/zurück schalten kann zwischen den Themen. Keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert, aber ich denk wenn man einmal weiß wie sollte dieser Aufwand nicht sooo groß sein!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  verstehe ich nicht, den Beitrag.

Es soll doch nur das Bild was man jetzt sieht ergänz werden mit den Zeiten.... keine neuen Bilder nichts nur das eine Bild...


Klein Martel fährt 190 km/H auf der Autobahn.... da WoW fängt an.... Würg Brech, Konzentration lässt nach.. die Rettung_> er wühlt in seiner ablage, macht den Bildschirm an, und sucht seine Brille, 8 Kilometer weiter hat er sie und kann nun sehen AHHH HDRO ab 55:46. Zack dicken Daumen auf den Schieber nach 10 Kilometer kann er entspannt weiter nageln....


Ohne Bild... klein Martel hat 3 Rehe überfahren, ein Holländer geschnitten und der Ukrainische LKW Fahrer der aussieht wie der Yeti hebt die Fleischige behaarte Hand und streck den ebenso beharten Mittelfinger!


Naja, das sollte es doch wert sein.. News würde mir aber auch reichen!




Edit: Oder kompromiss mit Nulli Nulli Aufwand, warum ich da erst jetzt drauf komme.

Macht doch einfach eine Zeit Ansage vorher rein, mit Sexy Frauenstimme... euer Praktikant zb reusper...


----------



## Martel (3. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Na geht doch !

Gut, danke euch... aber ich werde euch im Augebehalten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Einmal, ist etwas Schwach.... FLO wo bist du. Immerhin ist es ja dein Zweiterteil ( naja bist die mir bekannte Konstante )


----------



## Martel (24. August 2009)

Ich bin immer noch da.....

Aber ich gebe euch recht. Im letzten Podcast ging ja alles drunter und drüber..

also einteilung


erster und zweiter Teil reicht mir!


----------



## Scoozie (26. August 2009)

Fürs erste wäre eine gewisse Kompetenz im 1. Teil schonmal super.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

Scoozie schrieb:


> Fürs erste wäre eine gewisse Kompetenz im 1. Teil schonmal super.


wow die leute von buffed als inkompetent zu bezeichnen und dann auch noch hier reinzuschreiben du musst echt aufn ban aussein XD


----------



## Scoozie (26. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wow die leute von buffed als inkompetent zu bezeichnen und dann auch noch hier reinzuschreiben du musst echt aufn ban aussein XD



Naja , der 1. Teil ist halt einfach nicht das , was ich mir von einer News - Website wünsche. Der 2. Teil gefällt mir nunmal wesentlich besser , auch als ( professioneller ) - WoW Spieler.


----------



## Martel (27. August 2009)

Naja, dadrüber lässt sich streiten. Fakt ist das der erste Teil durch die eine oder andere Person manchmal anstrengend ist. Aber ich versuche ihn weites gehend zu überspringen...


Was übrigends mit einer ZEITANGABE wesentlich einfacher wäre.....

News würden reichen, auf dem Screen wäre TOP....

Aber vielleicht ja nach den Wahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

